# REZEPT-Liste ?



## Nauglamir (7. März 2006)

Hallo, 

ist es eigentlich geplant mal eine Rezeptliste mit einzuführen? 
Auf der Gildenübersicht ist es ja alles fein Unterteilt nach Berufen. 
Da wäre es nett wenn ich dort dann den Char anklicke auch die Rezepte einsehen könnte.

Siehe z.B. »WoW-Handwerk - Meine Rezeptliste« 

Gruß und thx für Infos...


----------



## B3N (7. März 2006)

Mit dem nächsten Update. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shad0w (7. März 2006)

Könnt euch auf ein nettes Feature freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nauglamir (8. März 2006)

Uihhh ... *freu* - danke für die Info...


----------



## fabs (13. März 2006)

Bin ich auch schon gespannt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es denn schon einen voraussichtlichen Termin, wann das verfügbar sein wird?

Grüße
fabs


----------



## B3N (13. März 2006)

Einen genauen Termin kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, dauert aber nicht mehr lange. Dafür kann ich dir schon zeigen wie es aussehen wird. 

http://www.blasc.de/?c=1&tab=6 :biggrin:


----------



## Zulaka (13. März 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Einen genauen Termin kann ich dir noch nicht sagen, dauert aber nicht mehr lange. Dafür kann ich dir schon zeigen wie es aussehen wird.
> 
> http://www.blasc.de/?c=1&tab=6 :biggrin:
> [post="109855"][/post]​




Das ist super. Unsere Gilde wird Purzelbäume schlagen, sehr sehr cool. Dann werd ich mal weiter fleißig für BLASC werben, ihr werdet wirklich immer besser. Hut ab!

Und vielen vielen Dank für ein super Tool.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nauglamir (13. März 2006)

Sieht ja sehr gut aus.
Kleiner Tip: der Baum sollte der Übersicht halber beim öffnen der Seite geschlossen und nicht geöffnet sein.

Weiter so...


----------



## fabs (15. März 2006)

Hi,

ja, sieht wirklich hübsch aus. Bin mal gespannt wann es fertig ist. *vorfreu*

Grüße
fabs


----------



## fabs (30. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob ihr schon absehen könnt, wann es die Rezepte auch als xml Schnittstelle gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Grüße
fabs


----------



## fabs (27. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nochmal nachfragen, ob ihr für die Rezepte, die ja mittlerweile eingebaut sind, auch eine xml-Schnittstelle zur Verfügung stellen werdet, wie sie schon für die Items existiert.

Wäre echt super ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank und Grüße
fabs


----------



## Faryn (29. April 2006)

Wie wäre es denn wenn man dann bei Craftbaren Items neben der "Wer trägt dieses Item" Info auch noch eine "Wer kann dieses Item herstellen" Liste hinzufügt?
Wäre echt praktisch dass man direkt die Leute auf dem eigenen Server sehen kann die dieses Item craften können.

MfG Faryn


----------



## fabs (16. Mai 2006)

Hi,

nur um diesen Thread mal wieder nach vorne zu holen. ^^ Wie ist der Stand der Dinge bezüglich einer XML-Schnittstelle für die Rezepte?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße
fabs


----------



## fabs (1. Juni 2006)

Hallo, ich nochmal ...

nachdem ich leider keine Antwort auf meinen letzten Post bekommen habe, frage ich einfach nochmal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre es denn möglich, die Rezeptliste auch als xml-Datei zu bekommen (so wie die itemlist.xml). Dies wäre echt super um anzeigen zu können, was die Berufsmeister der Gilde so draufhaben. Bitte teilt mir doch mit, ob sowas möglich ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit.
fabs


----------



## Roran (1. Juni 2006)

Ich hab einen Fehler gefunden, bei den Beruf Rezepten.

http://www.blasc.de/?i=10644

Das steht unter Ingi, ist aber Alchi.

Oder wird gemeint, das der Ingi das Rezept schreiben kann für Alchis ?
Wenn ja, dann solltet ihr das hervorheben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



( Erstellung des Rezepts xy ) zb  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

